# Knee Wall cabinet considerations...



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

I could use some help here please…

I have a number of knee wall cupboards and drawers to put into a loft conversion that's in progress at the moment.

The rafters, floor and walls will all be insulated, the cupboards will be made from melamine faced chipboard, extending from the purlins to the eaves. I'm wondering if this will create condensation problems, especially since I've been freezing my ass off in there for the last week or two.

Is this a recipe for condensation on the inside of the cupboards?, do the backs need to be insulated?, should I leave ventilation? is plywood a more suitable material? Am I worrying unnecessarily?

This isn't a sealed roof space, so there will be a stiff (arctic) breeze in the winter at the back.

If anyone has experience of this kind of thing, I would appreciate your advice.


----------



## cabmaker (Sep 16, 2010)

Your well insulated, yet you expect adverse results from an arctic breeze ? Knee wall cabinets ? I think if your cabs. are within the insulated (and conditioned) envelope you should be fine. Sorry, trying to visualize the situation. I understand what every thing is that you mentioned I just dont understand what is going on there.


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

Attached cross section may make more sense, a picture being worth a thousand words and all that…










My concern is over whether the inside of the kneewall cupboards will develop condensation


----------



## cabmaker (Sep 16, 2010)

Boy that makes it more clear now. Understand that I am not a condensation scientist but I dont think youll have a problem other than you will get cold transfer through the cabinets into the protected area for sure.Have you considered going on and insulating that crawl space for insurance ? Dont think youll need the same r value but anything would help, even 4inch batts in the rafters ?


----------



## Bill1974 (Mar 24, 2010)

I would insulate it. My first choice would be with rigid foam and tape all the seams to prevent drafts. Is the drywall up? If not then this is pretty easy, if it is then its going to take a little more head scratching. You could continue the insulation along the underside of the roof, similar to what you would do if it were a cathedral ceiling. then your cold space would be a warm space. Not fun to do either. if the dry was is up I wold say take some down and insulate and redo the drywall on the knee wall.


----------

